
UN to call on world governments to decriminalise all drugs, says Richard Branson - callumlocke
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/un-to-call-on-governments-around-the-world-to-decriminalise-all-drugs-says-richard-branson-a6699851.html
======
orionblastar
In the USA the prisons are filled with drug users. They are forced into
poverty after getting out because they have a criminal record and have a hard
time finding a job. Many are homeless as a result.

People will use drugs even if they are illegal, and making them legal would
reduce the prison overcrowding and would be a tax income for the states to pay
for fixing roads and other stuff.

